# How many knives are enough?



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Recently we had a thread about stockpiling ammunition. If done correctly, a prepper will probably eat more than he shoots. Even if he shoots a trophy buck to feed his entire family, he'll need a knife to both dress and quarter the meat.

Now that I'm retiring, I'm selling off the expensive stuff, and using the cheaper knives that actually are built for use and provide value. To that end, a member got one of my knives, and probably will test it. I chose that item because it's the only time I've seen a prepper portrayed in an advertisement.

So, just about every prepper or survivalist has a cutting instrument. As time evolves, do you have all of your needs met, or does the growth in prepping demonstrate to you some new ideas?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Knives are like firearms. You keep finding ones you need.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Several so that you have the right tool for the particular job and back-ups for them for when you break or lose them.

No brainer! :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

As a lover of knives I'll probably never have my needs met. I will continue buying different knives for different things. Hopefully I will be able to pass them on to future generations.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

You should own 2 knives for each gun plus one for deer hunting , one for small game and a few spares.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Depends on if you are a knife maker or a person with common sense.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I like guns, and I like knives.
So, I have more than "a few" of each.

Big ones, little ones, medium size ones.
From machetes on down to pen knives.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> You should own 2 knives for each gun plus one for deer hunting , one for small game and a few spares.


Hmm that means I have a lot of catching up to do!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Even when I leave home just to go shopping or find a book I carry two knives--a big one and a little one. 

Here's the rub, I have several diverse big ones as I do several diverse little ones. Right now as I type I have a very small KAI-Keshaw folder in a tanto design, beveled on both sides. It's good for slicing household items because chores are a big part of my "at home" day. If I'm going to the mall, the little knife becomes an assisted Kershaw Spline with a polished edge. I don't like to be disturbed when I'm reading.

Edit: Before I list what my "big knife" is, it could be a folder or straight blade depending again on the day. I will list both, but I'd like to hear your comments before you hear mine. I do not believe I am a prepper yet, and I'd like your straight reviews.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I don't think there is any such thing myself, I like knives just on general principle. I buy cheap ones now, but I still buy them.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Yeah, me too. I'm amazed that I so dispassionately I sold off expensive knives and never looked back. I'll be honest here, the best knife I have that enhances my life cost about 20 bucks. And it many ways, it looks like it's made better in both handle and blade.

When the Splines came out I had never even seen one. It wound up being a very regular EDC.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

One more then you currently have should be sufficient, but I think that's a perpetual statement. 

I have 9-10 pocket knives around, but for my bags I have a SOG 4" fixed, a SOG 4.5" folder, a multi tool and an Ontario 12" machete, plus the Leatherman which is my EDC.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I carry a kershaw OSO Sweat every day. I have used it on deer, hogs, and small game. My favorite is a Buck Odyssey, but I don't carry it anymore because they discontinued the model and the clip was made for a belt, not pocket. I lost the first one I owned. I have several others, a couple Schrade SCHF9, a Buck packlite skinner that I made a sheath for to use as a neck knife, a few moras. A bunch of cheap folders, filet knives, a couple automatics. If I put them all in one place I would probably think I have a problem.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have A knife. Yea there are different ones around here but I have 1. It does most anything, it holds up to abuse. Easy to care for. I have tried but failed to break the handle . It is a Buck 119. It stabs, cuts ,chops and has skinned a few deer. It is a sinful SS blade but after all these years still looks pretty good.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have carried a knife since I was 7 or 8 years old. I am "technically" more then covered in the knife category. However, like guns, I am always on the look out for that one extra that I can't live with out. Bought one last month just because it looked good and was perfect for my ready bag.


----------



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

I've carried a pocket knife for at least 2, maybe 3 decades. (I'm 47). I had several before I "saw the light" and realized the Govt. wasn't going to send me a monthly supply box post SHTF and started buying various sizes and designs at that point. Now I buy them in the clearance section and I'll get 2-3 at a time. I also have a few devices to sharpen them. I figure it's better to have more than you need, because they could be valuable trade items.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

BookWorm said:


> Now I buy them in the clearance section and I'll get 2-3 at a time. I also have a few devices to sharpen them.


You're a man after my own heart, I do both of those things.

I also mentioned that I found the perfect "do it all folder" for personal use--and it was cheap. It's heavy, it's well made, it came sharp with a uniform edge and it's been clipped to my left side front jeans pocket from day-one.


----------



## Raymond Hines (Jul 13, 2019)

The Tourist said:


> You're a man after my own heart, I do both of those things.
> 
> I also mentioned that I found[/URL] the perfect "do it all folder" for personal use--and it was cheap. It's heavy, it's well made, it came sharp with a uniform edge and it's been clipped to my left side front jeans pocket from day-one.
> 
> View attachment 95055


thanks for suggestion


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I checked Blue Ridge today and the only ones they have are just with the plain edge. That's not bad, so I ordered two of them. I'll polish one and see if the quality is up to my standards.


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

I have 2 buck 110s and a small little folder from tractor supply.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

For me it's getting to be an addiction. I own everything I ever wanted, but even now I see a supposed new offering, and I wonder, "Maybe that one is the perfect one..."

Then I slap myself and realize I already had one just like it years ago!


----------

